# Dermaclose



## dianne (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone has a doc using this device for closure of wounds? Dr says use 11960 for tissue expander other than for breast as this device is for expansion of skin for closure.  Request to hear from anyone else that has used and coded for this.

Thanks


----------



## cmcgarry (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't billed this out, but have heard of it.  It is a tissue expander.  Go to this website to check it out:  http://www.dermaclose.com/

Hope this helps!


----------



## AWright421 (Apr 23, 2013)

Does anyone have any updates on Dermaclose? My physician wants to bill for the removal (11971) when the insertion was just 6 days prior.


----------

